# Another Failing Wind Farm! Can I count the ways?



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

It seems like a bad joke, over and over and over, endless threads now, of failure after failure, but in the name of fairness, it must be reported.

How many ways can one wind farm fail, aside from killing birds, poisoning the land, and not producing power.

I will focus on Ocotillo in what once was the pristine desert of California.

1. Pattern Energy's Octotillo project is not producing electricity even close to its installed capacity.
OCOTILLO WIND FALLS SHORT OF CAPACITY FORECAST FOR THIRD STRAIGHT YEAR


> March 2, 2016 (Ocotillo) – The numbers are in –and for the third straight year, the Ocotillo Wind Energy Facility has fallen far short of the 34% capacity factor that Pattern Energy predicted the project would generate in its applications for lucrative federal subsidies.   In 2015, the Ocotillo project generated just 23.06%.  In 2014, it hit 26.4% and in 2013, when it was offline two months for hurling off a multi-ton blade, it produced a scant 15.7%.



Ocotillo was a 265 mwh Wind Farm, $500 million dollar wind farm, producing 55 mwh!


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

2. Turbine Fire, another way Ocotillo is failing.


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

3. Wind Turbine blade throw failure.


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

4. Oil Leaks! Yep, leaking hundreds, thousands of gallons of oil all over the desert!

Ocotillo Wind Turbine Destruction


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

5. Bird kills!

DEADLY FLIGHT IN OCOTILLO HIGHLIGHTS DANGERS TO BIRDS OF PREY FROM WIND TURBINES



> By Miriam Raftery
> 
> November 24, 2013 (Ocotilo) – ECM photographer Parke Ewing photographed a troubling series of images on November 22 showing a large raptor winging its way through Pattern Energy's Ocotillo Express Wind Facility, dangerously close to the blades.
> 
> The next day, photographer Jim Pelley found a dead raptor lying on the ground at the site, one leg sliced off, apparently a victim of the turbines. It is unclear whether it is the same raptor photographed on the wing by Ewing.


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

Failing to produce the power that the developers stated, received millions in subsidies and grants, destroying the environment, potentially deadly failures.

Other than that, it is an industrial sized eye sore!


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

.


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Moonglow (May 15, 2016)

Like you give a shit about birds.....Your only hate is wind generated power stations..


----------



## gipper (May 15, 2016)

The consequences matter not to the AGW cultist.  Fossil fuel bad....wind energy good... Is the sum total of their knowledge.


----------



## Moonglow (May 15, 2016)

Not every petroleum company has successfully managed to stay in business either, same with car manufacturers, etc...


----------



## Old Rocks (May 15, 2016)

Wind Energy Oregon/Washington BLM

The United States has the second-biggest electricity system in the world, accounting for about 20% of the entire world's generating capacity. Of that slice, wind accounts for about 5% of the electrical generation capacity of the U.S. The 60,000 megawatts of wind power installed in the U.S. as of 2012, amounts to more electricity generation capacity than in the entire country of Australia, or Saudi Arabia, or Mexico. That's a lot of power.

Between 2000 and 2012, wind energy has been the fastest growing energy technology in the U.S. and worldwide, achieving an annual growth rate of about 30%. Laws enacted in most of the Western states require energy companies to provide a portion of their energy from renewable energy sources. As a result, the BLM anticipates a continued interest in the use of public lands for renewable energy development. View more >>

*Sure as hell doesn't look like failure to me.*


----------



## gipper (May 15, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Not every petroleum company has successfully managed to stay in business either, same with car manufacturers, etc...


Oh Beavis must you be stupid this early in the morning?

Name one successful windfarm?   Now we must define success, since you likely stupidly believe if it produces one watt of power, that is success.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 15, 2016)

gipper said:


> The consequences matter not to the AGW cultist.  Fossil fuel bad....wind energy good... Is the sum total of their knowledge.


Well yes, fossil fuel is bad. Putting uranium, mercury, arsenic, and other heavy metals into the atmosphere. Increasing the amount of GHGs in the atmosphere. And the mining of coal destroying whole mountains and river systems.


----------



## gipper (May 15, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Wind Energy Oregon/Washington BLM
> 
> The United States has the second-biggest electricity system in the world, accounting for about 20% of the entire world's generating capacity. Of that slice, wind accounts for about 5% of the electrical generation capacity of the U.S. The 60,000 megawatts of wind power installed in the U.S. as of 2012, amounts to more electricity generation capacity than in the entire country of Australia, or Saudi Arabia, or Mexico. That's a lot of power.
> 
> ...


Oh know not dumb shit Old Crock too.  I'm out.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 15, 2016)

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Not every petroleum company has successfully managed to stay in business either, same with car manufacturers, etc...
> ...


A bunch of them east of The Dallas, Oregon. Thousands of individual mills, and more going up daily. 




Skip to content

Home
Battery Innovation in Portland
Bio Mass in Oregon
Charge Stations in Oregon
Co-generation in Oregon
Coal Export from Coos Bay
Coal Export Proposals for the Columbia River
Coal Exporting: Opposition & Support
Coal Power in Oregon
Electric Cars in Oregon
Energy Financing
Energy Storage in Oregon
Ethanol and Biodiesel in Oregon
Fuel Cells in Oregon
Geothermal Power in Oregon
Green Buildings
Inverters and Electronics in Oregon
Liquified Natural Gas in Oregon
Methanol on the Columbia
Natural Gas in Oregon
Nuclear Power
Oil Exporting on the Columbia
Oregon Green Energy Resources
Projected Growth of Green Economy
Questions Over Subsidies
Railroad Congestion & Safety
Renewable Energy Map
Solar Power in Oregon & Portland
Solar Projects in Portland
The Smart Grid in Oregon
Wave Power
Wind Farms in Oregon



AWEA’s Second Quarter 2015 Market Report shows 1,994 MW of wind energy were installed during the first half of 2015. Texas continues to lead the nation with over 15,000 MW of installed wind capacity, and California now has over 6,000 MW of installed capacity.

*Looks like a lot of very successful wind farms in many states.*


----------



## Old Rocks (May 15, 2016)

gipper said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Wind Energy Oregon/Washington BLM
> ...



Well, since you have nothing but ignorant one liners you should be out.


----------



## gipper (May 15, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Old Crock are you aware of a technic called cost benefit analysis?



Yeah...thought so.


----------



## Moonglow (May 15, 2016)

Hunters kill more birds than wind turbines..Hunters are responsible for the extinction of the carrier pigeon..


----------



## gipper (May 15, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Hunters kill more birds than wind turbines..Hunters are responsible for the extinction of the carrier pigeon..


Now that's what I call justification... By a crazy person.


----------



## Moonglow (May 15, 2016)

gipper said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Hunters kill more birds than wind turbines..Hunters are responsible for the extinction of the carrier pigeon..
> ...


Now that is what I call slanted, since I don't care much about wind turbine electrical generation, unless for home use, but I do care about da birds...You,, you just hate everyone and everything...


----------



## Old Rocks (May 15, 2016)

gipper said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Very much aware of it. You are not. Given the external 'benefits' of the burning of coal, heavy metals in the air, GHG production, massive ash spills that have killed the life in whole rivers, mountain top mining that has destroyed many other watersheds, and on and on, I think we can safely say that wind and solar have a far better cost benefit ratio than coal or even natural gas. And their price is still coming down, while the costs of obtaining fossil fuels continues to rise. Both internal and external.


----------



## gipper (May 15, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...


In other words, cost means nothing when we crazed AGW cultists are out to save the planet.


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Like you give a shit about birds.....Your only hate is wind generated power stations..


Wind did not generate this power station? And this power station is not generating power, $500 million for 55 mwh is a huge failure.


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Very much aware of it. You are not. Given the external 'benefits' of the burning of coal, heavy metals in the air, GHG production, massive ash spills that have killed the life in whole rivers, mountain top mining that has destroyed many other watersheds, and on and on, I think we can safely say that wind and solar have a far better cost benefit ratio than coal or even natural gas. And their price is still coming down, while the costs of obtaining fossil fuels continues to rise. Both internal and external.


How many millions of tons, billions of tons of coal went to build this $500 million dollar 55 mwh Wind Farm? How many gallons of oil will this Wind Farm need every year. The price is coming down? When? Not today, the projected price tag is still $50 Trillion dollars!!


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> Wind Energy Oregon/Washington BLM
> 
> The United States has the second-biggest electricity system in the world, accounting for about 20% of the entire world's generating capacity. Of that slice, wind accounts for about 5% of the electrical generation capacity of the U.S. The 60,000 megawatts of wind power installed in the U.S. as of 2012, amounts to more electricity generation capacity than in the entire country of Australia, or Saudi Arabia, or Mexico. That's a lot of power.
> 
> ...


Government subsidies make the corporations rich. Public land is given to private corporations, this one is a CANADIAN corporation. Our electric bills in California are skyrocketing, Oregon now imports more coal generated power from wyoming, CO2 in the World has increased, with manufacturing of Wind Turbines increasing. We get almost nothing in return, the price tag is projected to be $50 Trillion Dollars, yes that is very much a success.


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Hunters kill more birds than wind turbines..Hunters are responsible for the extinction of the carrier pigeon..


And you are now responsible for the most idiotic post. The Carrier Pigeon is still alive. And these are the people who support Wind Power, people who can not think or reason. They simply make stuff up based on a vague memory planted in their heads.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 15, 2016)

And Moonglow meant the Passenger Pidgeon which is extinct, due to hunting, And there is a larger kill of raptors from the roads that are by the windmills than from the windmills. In fact, the main killer of birds are buildings and the windows in those buildings

.
*Causes of Bird Mortality*


----------



## Likkmee (May 15, 2016)

OOOOOOOOK.
Colonel Sanders is a fucking terrorist who has killed BILLIONS ! 
Not Bernie. The other guy with the fake goatee.


----------



## alpine (May 15, 2016)

elektra said:


> 4. Oil Leaks! Yep, leaking hundreds, thousands of gallons of oil all over the desert!
> 
> Ocotillo Wind Turbine Destruction
> 
> View attachment 74863




Another wind turbine leaking oil, nasty...










Shit, abort, abort, abort!!!

This is BP oil rig.... sorry...


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

alpine said:


> This is BP oil rig.... sorry...


Yes, sad, millions of gallons of Oil must be used to lubricate Wind Turbines, literally increasing the amount of Oil we need.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

Yes, the heavy use of lubricants are required by the millions of wind turbines, over 250 gallons of high quality lubricants, a year per wind turbine, and how many wind turbines are there world wide, or how many do they have planned, millions! So it is easy to see that increased Oil Production is a demand of the Renewable Energy sector. 

Wind Turbine Industrial Lubricants - Energy Industry | Mobil™ Industrial Lubricants



> *Take wind turbines to new heights*
> 
> *Achieving peak performance*
> 
> When it comes to wind turbines, Mobil™-branded industrial lubricants don’t just make them run: they make them fly.


----------



## alpine (May 15, 2016)

elektra said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > This is BP oil rig.... sorry...
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Well, there were billions of gallons of it, free for grabs, on the Gulf of Mexico, literally


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> And Moonglow meant the Passenger Pidgeon which is extinct, due to hunting, And there is a larger kill of raptors from the roads that are by the windmills than from the windmills. In fact, the main killer of birds are buildings and the windows in those buildings
> 
> .
> *Causes of Bird Mortality*


moonglow and old crock don't know their asses from a hole in the ground, after I point out how both of you are wrong and have not the intellect to figure out what you are talking about, old crock comes back and says, "_but we meant the passenger pigeon_"

Yea, you only said Carrier Pigeon because you have no idea what you speak of, and on top of that you blamed hunted for causing the extinction of the "Homing" pigeon (for the sake of argument we will ignore the fact that you stated _passenger_ pigeon unwittingly). 

Here is another huge news flash for you two brainiacs, it was not hunters that caused the extinction of 3 billion Homing Pigeons!

I feel like I have to hand feed the morons, little bits of fact, and yet they still starve, are idiots.


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

alpine said:


> Well, there were billions of gallons of it, free for grabs, on the Gulf of Mexico, literally


Yep, billions needed to build Wind Turbines, to manufacture the billions of tons of Fiberglass.  Billions of gallons of lubricants and grease that Wind Turbines has increased demand for.

Face the facts, Wind Turbines have increased the use of Oil.


----------



## alpine (May 15, 2016)

elektra said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > Well, there were billions of gallons of it, free for grabs, on the Gulf of Mexico, literally
> ...




Producing oil is fine, but they didnt need to spread it all over the Gulf of Mexico tho. 

Oil companies got the idea of "spread the wealth" the wrong way there, dont you think?


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

alpine said:


> Producing oil is fine, but they didnt need to spread it all over the Gulf of Mexico tho.
> Oil companies got the idea of "spread the wealth" the wrong way there, dont you think?


With increased demand by the Wind Turbines, it was inevitable. And now Wind Turbines spread that Oil, on what was once pristine desert. If this is all you got, you have a weak argument, Wind Turbines need that Oil, they can not operate without Oil. Maybe had we not diverted trillions to Wind Turbines and raced to increase Oil Production to support Wind Turbines, these types of accidents could be avoided.

How many Wind Turbines leak oil? All of them!


----------



## gipper (May 15, 2016)

alpine said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...


Accidents do happen my son.

Do you have any idea what our standard of living would be like without fossil fuels?


----------



## alpine (May 15, 2016)

elektra said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > Producing oil is fine, but they didnt need to spread it all over the Gulf of Mexico tho.
> ...




So the wind turbines caused the BP oil spill...

Thats your argument ha 



I guess you taught of an explanation to why there was another spill, at the same Gulf of Mexico 30 years ago too...

Was it the dutch wind mills


----------



## alpine (May 15, 2016)

gipper said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...




I am very well aware of our dependency on the fossil fuels.

But that doesnt mean I have to come up with moronic funny arguments like you buffoons...


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

Wind Turbines demand increased use of Oil, an indisputable fact. Wind Turbine research, manufacture, and installation consumed $Trillions, which could of been used to help prevent Oil Well blow outs. 

Are you denying that we need to spend more to prevent Oil spills as well as Oil well blowouts?


----------



## Slyhunter (May 15, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Like you give a shit about birds.....Your only hate is wind generated power stations..





Moonglow said:


> Like you give a shit about birds.....Your only hate is wind generated power stations..


Don't you give a shit about the birds?


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

alpine said:


> I am very well aware of our dependency on the fossil fuels.
> 
> But that doesnt mean I have to come up with moronic funny arguments like you buffoons...


Nope, that is correct, you do not have any argument to support your position, pointing to the Oil Blowout in the Gulf of Mexico is a fools argument, at best. It does not make the case for destroying the World with Wind Turbines that fail.


----------



## Moonglow (May 15, 2016)

Slyhunter said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Like you give a shit about birds.....Your only hate is wind generated power stations..
> ...


Not so much that we stop society..


----------



## alpine (May 15, 2016)

elektra said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > I am very well aware of our dependency on the fossil fuels.
> ...




What you morons dont understand is that, there is no argument.

So, you dont have to come up with your moronic arguments. You cant argue BP destroying the whole northern hemisphere of the atlantic ocean, by blaming it on the wind turbines. That only shows what a moron you are. All you are accomplishing here is to make a fool out of yourself, nothing else....



Like the supreme leader of ARAMCO said once: be honest, be realistic


Yes, oil industry is evil,
and you all depend on it.................................


----------



## gipper (May 15, 2016)

elektra said:


> Wind Turbines demand increased use of Oil, an indisputable fact. Wind Turbine research, manufacture, and installation consumed $Trillions, which could of been used to help prevent Oil Well blow outs.
> 
> Are you denying that we need to spend more to prevent Oil spills as well as Oil well blowouts?


Like so much of the so called "green energy," wind turbines are totally bogus.  They generate little energy, are costly to build, use lots of fossils fuels to make and operate, destroy the landscape and kill shit loads of birds, but they do enrich those connected to big government.  Even RFK Jr. knows turbines are not nice to look at and lower real estate values....but he demands the little people accept at them...typical left wing elitist.

How about that Toyota Prius? Stupid AGW cultists buy it thinking they are saving the planet.  Little do they know, it is terribly polluting to make.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 15, 2016)

gipper said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > Wind Turbines demand increased use of Oil, an indisputable fact. Wind Turbine research, manufacture, and installation consumed $Trillions, which could of been used to help prevent Oil Well blow outs.
> ...


But we know what a liar you are. Link to why the Prius is terribly polluting to make.


----------



## gipper (May 15, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...


Damn Old Crock you really don't know this shit???  Please tell me you can't be this uninformed...oh well, I am not surprised really.   Anyone who believes in AGW, obviously is clueless.

Does this help...from the liberal AGW loving rag Wapo...no doubt you consider them the last word.
The Not-Quite-Green Toyota Prius


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

alpine said:


> "_I am very well aware of our dependency on the fossil fuels.
> "But that doesnt mean I have to come up with moronic funny arguments like you buffoons..._"
> 
> "_What you morons dont understand is that, there is no argument.
> So, you dont have to come up with your moronic arguments. You cant argue BP destroying the whole northern hemisphere of the atlantic ocean, by blaming it on the wind turbines. That only shows what a moron you are. All you are accomplishing here is to make a fool out of yourself, nothing else..._."



Uh, calling people, "morons", while claiming the BP oil-well blow-out (not an oil spill, moron!) was in the Atlantic Ocean, and destroyed the entire northern hemisphere there of, when in fact the blow-out was in the Gulf of Mexico, certainly proves who the moron is.


----------



## alpine (May 15, 2016)

elektra said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > "_I am very well aware of our dependency on the fossil fuels.
> ...




Which is in Pacific Ocean, right???

Shows your knowledge of geography on epic levels...


----------



## elektra (May 15, 2016)

alpine said:


> _So, you dont have to come up with your moronic arguments. You cant argue BP destroying the whole northern hemisphere of the atlantic ocean, by blaming it on the wind turbines. That only shows what a moron you are. All you are accomplishing here is to make a fool out of yourself, nothing else..._."
> 
> Which is in Pacific Ocean, right???
> 
> Shows your knowledge of geography on epic levels...


You are doubling down on your claim that the Gulf of Mexico is in the Atlantic Ocean? Prove it! You are about the dumbest, I got to go give Old Crock and Crick "winner" ratings after reading your idiocy.


----------



## alpine (May 15, 2016)

elektra said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > _So, you dont have to come up with your moronic arguments. You cant argue BP destroying the whole northern hemisphere of the atlantic ocean, by blaming it on the wind turbines. That only shows what a moron you are. All you are accomplishing here is to make a fool out of yourself, nothing else..._."
> ...




Yes, look at this map and tell me, what ocean is it?

Do you read English?


How many oceans are there on this planet?

What *OCEAN *is Gulf of Mexico on?????? 

*Pacific*
*Atlantic*
*Indian*
*Arctic
Southern*


Maybe will be easier for you this way...


----------



## elektra (May 16, 2016)

alpine said:


> Yes, look at this map and tell me, what ocean is it?
> Do you read English?
> How many oceans are there on this planet?
> What *OCEAN *is Gulf of Mexico on??????
> Maybe will be easier for you this way...



And there we go folks, in the face of overwhelming facts, that Wind Energy has failed, those who support Wind Energy, will argue that the Gulf of Mexico is in the Atlantic ocean. Give it a rest, you have proved you have no argument. The Gulf of Mexico is not in the Atlantic Ocean as you have argued.


----------



## alpine (May 16, 2016)

elektra said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, look at this map and tell me, what ocean is it?
> ...




You are a moron, and you know it...


----------



## elektra (May 16, 2016)

alpine said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...


All I know, is your response in an OP which states Wind Power has failed, Alpine's entire argument in favor of Wind Turbines was nothing more than arguing where the Gulf of Mexico is, and at that you stated the Gulf of Mexico is in the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## alpine (May 16, 2016)

elektra said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



Who are you talking to?

There is nobody else in here other than me and you.




Were you just talking to yourself???


----------



## elektra (May 16, 2016)

alpine said:


> Who are you talking to?
> There is nobody else in here other than me and you.
> Were you just talking to yourself???


One would think alpine could win, while he/she trolls and flames, but facts are facts, and this thread has 56 replies and 357 views.
Why is that alpine? Is it you who is so obsessed that you must view my thread 301 times! 350!


----------



## alpine (May 16, 2016)

elektra said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > Who are you talking to?
> ...




It has 357 views and 56 replies, because I keep replying to you for some reason.

Anyways, you can keep talking to yourself here then........


----------



## HUGGY (May 16, 2016)

elektra said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, look at this map and tell me, what ocean is it?
> ...



You are an idiot.  The Gulf of Mexico is certainly a part of the Atlantic Ocean.  Did I mention that you are an idiot?


----------



## elektra (May 16, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...


I did not make that argument, if you think so, you should quote, and highlight.

Does that make you the idiot, to be so quick to assume, and to be so wrong.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 16, 2016)

gipper said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


*Oh my, a letter to the editor, with zero backup, and you take it as gospel. Boy, are you ever one gullible SOB. *

Home

SMELTING

The Sudbury Smelter currently smelts Glencore Nickel nickel-copper concentrate from the Sudbury, Raglan and XNA (Australia) operations and processes custom-feed materials in the form of concentrates and secondary products. It is capable of producing 95,000 tonnes of nickel, copper and cobalt in matte annually. The smelted and granulated matte is sent by rail to large port facilities in Québec City, then shipped overseas to Nikkelverk in Norway for refining into pure metals.

*The refined matte is shipped to Norway, not Wales, for refining into pure metals. How many other mistakes has the author of that letter made?*


----------



## gipper (May 16, 2016)

Old Rocks said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



I will grant you that Toyota is doing what it can to reduce pollution in the manufacturing process and that there are conflicting reports on whether the Prius is dirty than a typical gas vehicle.  However, it is clear that the manufacturing process if very dirty and the Prius is hardly the green car many buyers think it is.

In my post there is a link to an article in Investors Business Daily that spells it out.  Unfortunately, that link is broken and I can't find the article.  But, that is okay.  Here are a few more for you to chew on....glad you see you are trying to educate yourself.

Environmental Pollution | Prius v. Hummer - ReliableAnswers.com

Does hybrid car production waste offset hybrid benefits?

Toyota Analyzes Prius Production From Beginning To End And Finds Carbon Footprint Is Worse Than Expected! - AutoSpies Auto News


----------



## HUGGY (May 16, 2016)

elektra said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



Well....somebody DID make that ridiculous claim.  I'll re-read the string of replies and if apologies are in order they will be forwarded.


----------



## elektra (May 16, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


no need to apologize to me, this is simply what it is, I try to keep things factual and at times I make a mistake or two,


----------



## alpine (May 16, 2016)

elektra said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



"...at times I make a mistake or two..."

Like claiming Gulf of Mexico was *not *in Atlantic ocean........
I guess it would be in Pacific ocean, at least from your point of view...


----------



## HUGGY (May 16, 2016)

elektra said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...



"And there we go folks, in the face of overwhelming facts, that Wind Energy has failed, those who support Wind Energy, will argue that the Gulf of Mexico is in the Atlantic ocean. Give it a rest, you have proved you have no argument. The Gulf of Mexico is not in the Atlantic Ocean as you have argued."

Please explain the above reply.


----------



## HUGGY (May 16, 2016)

alpine said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



The only thing I can tell without an explanation is that the reply is a word game thing.  "in" vs "on" vs "attached to".  Where does the water from the Mississippi river flow into? GoM>Atlantic ocean.


----------



## elektra (May 16, 2016)

alpine said:


> "...at times I make a mistake or two..."
> Like claiming Gulf of Mexico was *not *in Atlantic ocean........I guess it would be in Pacific ocean, at least from your point of view...


Adjacent and seperated by Florida, and Cuba, hardly, "in". Now once again, explain how the BP oil spill was in the Atlantic Ocean and destroyed the whole northern hemisphere of the Atlantic Ocean

Another Failing Wind Farm! Can I count the ways?


> So, you dont have to come up with your moronic arguments. You cant argue BP destroying the whole northern hemisphere of the atlantic ocean,


----------



## elektra (May 16, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


----------



## elektra (May 16, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> The only thing I can tell without an explanation is that the reply is a word game thing.  "in" vs "on" vs "attached to".  Where does the water from the Mississippi river flow into? GoM>Atlantic ocean.



I guess it is a word game, depending on if you are making a statement as to where the BP Oil Spill occurred and what damage it caused.



> So, you dont have to come up with your moronic arguments. You cant argue BP destroying the whole northern hemisphere of the atlantic ocean,




Mississippi River - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Fresh river water flowing from the Mississippi into the Gulf of Mexico does not mix into the salt water immediately.

Where does the Mississippi River start and end?
the Mississippi River starts at Lake Itasca in north central Minnesota and travels 2,350 miles to its endpoint at the Gulf of Mexico

mississippi
The Mississippi flows 3770 km  from its source at LakeItasca in northern Minnesota to its mouth in the Gulf of Mexico

Mississippi River Facts - Mississippi National River & Recreation Area (U.S. National Park Service)
flowing 2,350 miles from its source at Lake Itasca through the center of the continental United States to the Gulf of Mexico.

where does the mississippi river begin and end?
The Mississippi river begins at Lake Itasca, Minnesota and ends in the Gulf of Mexico near Pilottown, Louisiana

http://www.riverlorian.com/mississippiriver.htm
From there it could eventually pass by New Orleans and drift into the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## alpine (May 16, 2016)

elektra said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > "...at times I make a mistake or two..."
> ...




You are such a tool....


Oil Spill on Track to Reach Atlantic No Later Than October


----------



## ClosedCaption (May 16, 2016)

gipper said:


> The consequences matter not to the AGW cultist.  Fossil fuel bad....wind energy good... Is the sum total of their knowledge.



What did he say that was bad?  Birds fly into them?  Where is his thread standing against air planes, buildings etc?


----------



## alpine (May 16, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > elektra said:
> ...




He doesnt know they mix up into each other. 

He thinks Miss river water stays in miss river, and GoM water stays in GoM, and Atlantic in Atlantic.

This is the level of this thread here, no surprise really.......


----------



## elektra (May 16, 2016)

I though you made the claim that, the oil spill was in the Atlantic Ocean, if that is so, why did it take to October to reach the Atlantic Ocean?
Nice colored cartoon, as a side note, the Atlantic Ocean is fine, you will not point out one speck of damage in the Atlantic Ocean, from the BP accident that happened in the Gulf of Mexico.


> You cant argue BP destroying the whole northern hemisphere of the atlantic ocean, by blaming it on the wind turbines.





alpine said:


> Oil Spill on Track to Reach Atlantic No Later Than October


----------



## HUGGY (May 16, 2016)

alpine said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...



As a pilot I flew all around the GoM and the Caribbean and the Northern part of South America.  I can assure everyone that the water of the GoM mixes with the Atlantic ocean.


----------



## alpine (May 16, 2016)

HUGGY said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...




Indeed it does...


----------



## elektra (May 17, 2016)

ClosedCaption said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > The consequences matter not to the AGW cultist.  Fossil fuel bad....wind energy good... Is the sum total of their knowledge.
> ...


Why do I need a thread in an Energy Forum about buildings? This thread is about the Ocotillo Wind farm which is failing to produce electricity as advertised. I included other points, where it has failed as well. 

I work in the Energy Industry so this is where my interest is. That is why I post, it increases my knowledge.


----------

